# Brazos Bend with friends



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I went to the park this morning, early, and gave the new camera a little workout. I met up with Brett, Whit, and Fred. It was a NikonFest...except for Fred... but even though Fred chooses to shoot Canon,hwell: he's a cool guy and I was very happy to get to meet him and shoot a little with him. I definitely have some learning to do with this camera but I knew after the first few shots I was really going to like this baby. I think there were more birds today than I have ever seen. They were all gathered together at the end of 40 acre and it was a feeding frenzy. I don't have enough reach to show that but I am sure the other guys with their big glass covered it pretty well. I shot some landscapes and a few bird and gator shots. All in all it was a very productive and educational day for me. I will post a few but if you wish to see the others you can go to
http://www.pbase.com/jnewmanco1/latest_outing


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*Great shots*

Very good looking photos! What set up are you using to take these?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Gator, looks like you have plenty enough glass to get some great bird shots. rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

richg99 said:


> Gator, looks like you have plenty enough glass to get some great bird shots. rich


I agree with Rich.

But a question follows. Did you guys make Fred walk 3 paces behind you,


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nah. We let Fred walk right alongside. He's a great guy and I look forward to seeing some of his shots.
Rojo, I was shooting my new Nikon D3 with a number of different lenses...24-70mm, 
70-200mm, and 70-300mm. Heck, I even tried out Brett's 14-24mm and I am pretty sure that will be my next purchase. Then I'm through


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Then I'm through


yeah right...


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Then I'm through


I need to let you shoot the 600 one more time


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Fred, there's a 500 f/4 for sale on the POTN! 
Mike


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Good time had by all. As a perk, the birds were OUT today. Here is a couple of shots I grabbed there today. I have about 16 online at http://www.flickr.com/photos/acodus.

--whit

"Cardinal"

__
https://flic.kr/p/2539504909










white Ibis eating a Crawfish

__
https://flic.kr/p/2539506221










Purple Gallinule with purple flower

__
https://flic.kr/p/2540327192
"










Snowy Egret

__
https://flic.kr/p/2539490625


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I was there too! I got there around 10am and stayed until 3pm.
I was looking for you guys. I started out at 40 Acres then I went to Elm Lake then to finish it off I played at Creekfield Lake. I got some good shots too. I'm in the middle of reviewing them all. I'll post some later or in a little bit.
Sure like to meet up with any of you in the future as we all have become such good 2cool buddies here.
Good shots above BTW.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shots James and Whit!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Echo* what fishphoto said!
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

James these photos are beautiful too. i don't see any difference from your last lot though. they're all always good. lol i think you wasted your money. 

whit, lovely photos! thanks so much for sharing these.

it looks and sounds like you all had a great time together. i think it's awesome that you can get together and share thoughts, maybe the odd piece of gear try-out, and comradeship. y'all are 2cool.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Super shots, guys.... We don't have many opportunities to shoot a bunch of beautiful feeding birds like that here. regards, rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful work Whit. I sat there but that cardinal never came back for me  I must say, after seeing your lens yesterday and now seeing your results with it today, you made a very wise purchasing decision. One that I too may have to look into. NO BRETT, I do not want to shoot with your lens again. Well, maybe just once more. Afterall, I never got to try it out with my new camera.

And thank you Karen. In your own, sweet , kind, and gentle way, you made me feel like I threw my money away Not really. I appreciate the compliment. Once I get this thing figured out though I hope you will see some improvements.
James


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nice shots all. Looks like I picked a fine weekend to go fishing. At least the birds did well. Not a good weekend to be a bluegill. 

James, the immature ibus shot is really special.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sorry for being late to post , but had the Grandaughter this weekend. Had a great time Guys....Great to finally meet Brett, Whit and James. I got to see how the pros do it...These guys have some serious equipt. Man .... I already looking forward to dong it again.

Oh Lord...dont tempt me Mike....:biggrin: 

Anyway heres mine.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Whit.....Those are outstanding shots there....Great to meet ya, and If you need company next time Just hollar.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Certainly will. That was one of my favorite Brazos Bend trips.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Great work and some fine shots Fred. I just wish you would have used a little liquify on my belly


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Great color on the Gallinule Whit.


----------

